# Poetry About Your Life



## MsFox (Sep 2, 2020)

Do any of you poets write poetry about events in your life instead of just writing about it?


----------



## katlupe (Jan 15, 2021)

Yes, I have written poems about my life but mostly when I was sad.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 15, 2021)

MsFox said:


> Do any of you poets write poetry about events in your life instead of just writing about it?


I have. Usually to combat pain from certain experiences.


----------



## Lara (Jan 15, 2021)

MsFox said:


> Do any of you poets write poetry about events in your life instead of just writing about it?


That's such a great idea MsFox! We all have shared so much here in the forums using prose but we can make it poetry by changing line breaks, punctuation, etc...and adding a title. Easy. But if we want it to rhyme or follow a certain poetic form or structure then that takes a little more creativity...not so easy but doable.

MsFox, have you done that? I'd love to read some. Can you post it (or them) here?


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 15, 2021)

It's strange how one minute your mind's a blank then the next thing you know the words just tumble into your head. That happened when I wrote about my old car. https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...re-coming-to-our-vehicles.56276/#post-1599622


----------



## SetWave (Apr 19, 2021)

Here's something I discovered while going through my packrat existence before the big escape. I wrote it in the early eighties and read it to my veterans group.

*WAKING NIGHTMARE*
This is not a drill
This is not a drill
This is not a drill

He has no face and they are pinning a medal to his chest
He has no face and they are shaking his good hand
He has no face and he is proud to be alive
He has no face and I am taking the picture
I have to take the picture
They want the pictures
They want to tell the people how proud we are

I can see the chopper crashing
I can feel the explosions
I am lying on the ground and the chopper is burning
Slammed into the ground and it is burning
The crew is dead and I am taking the picture
They want the pictures
They want to tell the people how proud we are

I am not proud
My M16 is jammed and I am not proud
I am scared shitless and I am not proud
I have fired into the trees from where the muzzle flashes came
And I am not proud
I am swearing, "****, ****, ****," and I am not proud
The sergeant shoves my head down and clears my weapon
And I am not proud

The bodies are everywhere and they are not proud
The are Americans like us and they are not proud
They are
They are
They
are

gooks
dinks
slopes
riceballs

We are human beings and we have killed each other
And we are not proud

It is twenty years later and I am not proud
It is twenty years later and I am scared
I am afraid it will happen again 
Afraid it will always happen again and again and again

It is twenty years later and this is not a drill


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 19, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Here's something I discovered while going through my packrat existence before the big escape. I wrote it in the early eighties and read it to my veterans group.
> 
> *WAKING NIGHTMARE*
> This is not a drill
> ...


Sorry, but I honestly wish I hadn't seen this.  I do understand, believe me.

Tony


----------



## Irwin (Apr 19, 2021)

Whenever I try to write poetry, it always starts off about a man from Nantucket.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 19, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Whenever I try to write poetry, it always starts off about a man from Nantucket.


Yes!  I always want to start with "There was a man from Nantucket...".   

Of course, we could clean it up with "A guy walks into a bar...".

Tony


----------



## SetWave (Apr 19, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Sorry, but I honestly wish I hadn't seen this.  I do understand, believe me.
> 
> Tony


Yeah, I understand. But the forum asked so I delivered.


tbeltrans said:


> Yes!  I always want to start with "There was a man from Nantucket...".
> 
> Of course, we could clean it up with "A guy walks into a bar...".
> 
> Tony


A guy from Nantucket walks into a bar . . .


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 19, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Yeah, I understand. But the forum asked so I delivered.
> 
> A guy from Nantucket walks into a bar . . .


I know and am not trying to fault you.  I am sure you realize that every once in a while, we walk into something that brings it back.  We can't walk "on eggshells" trying to avoid it with each other.  I think what you wrote expressed it very well, so in a way, I suppose my reaction was a compliment.   

Your last sentence here ("A guy...") could almost be mixing metaphors, and in any case would produce interesting results. 

Tony


----------



## SetWave (Apr 19, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> I know and am not trying to fault you.  I am sure you realize that every once in a while, we walk into something that brings it back.  We can't walk "on eggshells" trying to avoid it with each other.  I think what you wrote expressed it very well, so in a way, I suppose my reaction was a compliment.
> 
> Your last sentence here ("A guy...") could almost be mixing metaphors, and in any case would produce interesting results.
> 
> Tony


Thanks, Tony. Again, I'm sorry to open that door but . . . the forum asked so why not give it to 'em straight from the heart.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 19, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Thanks, Tony. Again, I'm sorry to open that door but . . . the forum asked so why not give it to 'em straight from the heart.


SetWave, we have been there ... and back so we understand each other.  I am fine and probably should not have commented.  You did a really good job of painting an accurate word picture and that is to be commended.   

Tony


----------

